
Project: Smart Powder Trickler - wizdumb
https://blog.ammolytics.com/2019-04-30/diy-smart-trickler.html
======
wizdumb
Hey everyone!

I wrote an in-depth article about a project I've been working on -- the Open
Trickler! In this article, I describe how I built it, how it works, and how
you can build your own for under $60! The project is open-sourced and it uses
off-the-shelf components. The controller was written with NodeJS and the
mobile app with Flutter.

I hope that this content is high quality enough to justify the time you spend
reading it, and how much time it took me to create it!

I’d love to hear your feedback and answer any questions!

